# Vomiting



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Poor baby!

Maybe she needs quick relef of some sort from your vet, while you look for a cause. My spoo Clemmie used to throw up in the car, so I took care not to excite her on a full stomach and feed her before obedience class. She is now on Acana and I think has grown out of it.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

First, I'm sorry to hear your SPOO pup is vomiting. I tend to worry about every little thing! 

How soon after eating does this occur? If she's romping / running immediately after eating and then vomiting, I'd suggest keeping her quiet/calm for at least an hour. As a SPOO, bloat will be a concern when she's an adult, but I'm not sure if bloat affects SPOO puppies. Most SPOO owners recommend no exercise just prior to and following meals. Hopefully the SPOO owners and breeders will weigh in on the bloat issue and puppies. 

Does she chew her food or is she a gulper?


----------



## brighthorizondogs (Oct 11, 2011)

She actually doesn't do it after eating. She always does it when her tummy is pretty close to empty. I feed my dogs in crates. With german shepherds and a poodle, I never take chances. They rest an entire hour or more after eating. I feed them right before bed too since they will all go to sleep after. She plays on a fairly empty tummy and will come in and sometimes barf watery stuff with a couple bits of food in it. I've brough her home from running errands a couple times and she barfed within 30 minutes of being home and drinking water.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry your pup is having so much trouble. Poor thing. Hope she's feeling better very soon.

Katie has vomited a few times early in the morning and a few times in the late afternoon - both times when her stomach is nearly empty. It's usually just as you describe - mostly liquid with just a tiny bit of kibble. Our vet said it could be that the stomach acid is making her nauseated because her stomach is empty and suggested giving her a small snack if it's been a while since her last meal. She also recommended something like Pepcid if the problem gets worse. In your puppy's case, the exercise and / or the water may exacerbate the nausea. I know that for me, if I exercise or drink water on a really empty stomach, I get nauseated.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

brighthorizondogs said:


> vomit up clear liquid with a tiny bit of partially digested kibble... It seems to happewn more after drinking water.


This sounds normal.  It's regurgitation rather than vomiting. It happens because your dog is swallowing water and running around, and the water just runs back up the oesophagus when the stomach gets compressed by the dog's movement, often bringing with it a bit of whatever is in the stomach at the time. If she is playing outside and vomits this watery stuff, my guess would be that she's drunk out of a puddle or water butt. My dog will sometimes drink a lot and belch and dribble all over the floor when she is just walking around inside the house. It tends not to happen outdoors because she goes around sipping out of every water butt, puddle, bog, pond, spring, and stream like she's a connoisseur of natural water. If it's a problem, interrupt the dog's drinking if she is drinking excessively, and make her lie down calmly for a few minutes after.


----------

